# A New Stock Pot



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Recently I ordered a 12-qt All Clad Multi Cooker and expect to be pretty happy with it. Now I'm looking for my next purchase, and I want another large (10 - 12 quart) stock pot. Yes, there are many out there, and I've spent the last couple of hours searching the web, but have not been able to find what I want. Here are the requirements:
_Heavy,thick_ single gauge construction
A tall and narrow profile, not short and squat
18/10 Stainless Interior preferred
Strong riveted handles
Exterior can be aluminum or copper, stainless covered or not
Must have a lid
"Pasta Insert" would be nice, but not neccesary
The purpose of the pot would be to make long, slow simmered stocks, broth, and soup. It would supplement the multi-pot.
Any suggestions?

Shel


----------



## lana (Oct 8, 2007)

I would recommend Belgique. I have had mine for 12 years and it is perfect. Thick bottom, stainless, riveted handles, lid. 

It doesn't have a steamer basket, but you may be able to purchase one as add-on.

But, maybe this pot is not tall enough. I wouldn't classify it as short and squat though. My idea of a tall and narrow pot is an asperagus pot!


----------



## tommysmoke (Oct 10, 2007)

How important is it to have thick (3-5mm) walls on the stock pot? I too am looking into a new stockpot and the stainless pots don't seem to have the thick walls, just the base. 

A freind has an aluminum 20qt pot with really thick walls. Is this better than a stainless pot with thin walls?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestion, Lana. I looked for information about the Belgique line and didn't find too much.

Shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Some knowledgeable people don't think it's very important, others, who are chefs and cooks, feel it's better to have thick single gauge construction. After using some pots with just a heavy disk bottom, my preference is for single gauge construction in a stock pot.

Shel


----------



## lana (Oct 8, 2007)

Tony--
I wouldn't go with the aluminum for the simple fact of the risk for Alzeheimers. Not trying to sound like a nut, but seriously, the aluminum will leach into what you cook. 

Not to mention, you cannot use an aluminum to store things in...if you cook soup in it you will have to transfer it every time. In a stainless pot, you can store your soup overnight for easy reheat.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

The Real Facts About Alzheimers and Aluminum - from EHSO

shel


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

I know you stated that you wanted a SS interior, but I have been very pleased for years with my 8 and 16 quart Calphelon commercial stock pots.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I've had numerous anodized Calphalon pots from the early days (Commercial Aluminun Cookware, Toledo, Ohio). They were generally quite satisfactory. I don't feel that the quality of the newer anodized cookware is up to that of the earlier cookware. If I could get a new, or close to new, older pot, I would. I've not seen any that were in good enough shape to warrant spending $$ on them. Some have become collectibles. Last year I sold my gently used 16-qt pot for more than 4x what I paid for it.

Maybe I''ll check what's available on eBay.

Shel


----------



## mannlicher (Jan 8, 2006)

Try Amazon.com. they still have some older Commercial Calphelon pieces, and rock bottom prices.


----------

